# Model Engines



## harristotle

Over the past 6 months I've really developed an interest in building detailed and accurate model engines. I usually hang out on the diecast boards, but I figured model engines were more relevant in the model car section :lol: 

Here are my latest two that I've finished... 
Pontiac 421 Tri-Power: 

















Supercharged Boss 429:


----------



## Lummox

Sweet mills - awesome work!!!


----------



## smilinbob3

Those are cool! keep em coming!


----------



## CJTORINO

That BOSS 429 is sweet. 
are you willing to deal it away?
I'm in the middle of a 1/24 scale '70 Mach 1 that is being built as a '70's street machine, and I could sure use it.

(got a sweet built '67 GTO that the 421 would look mighty good in).


----------



## CJTORINO

lets see if this pic works.....


----------



## harristotle

CJTORINO said:


> That BOSS 429 is sweet.
> are you willing to deal it away?
> I'm in the middle of a 1/24 scale '70 Mach 1 that is being built as a '70's street machine, and I could sure use it.
> 
> (got a sweet built '67 GTO that the 421 would look mighty good in).


Thank you, but I'm going to have to decline. If you want to find a Boss 429 engine, I don't mind making you one. I can take care of the wires/plumbing and headers. I will have a 1/25ish supercharged 421 that I would consider selling/trading off, but I want to do some more work on it first.


----------



## CJTORINO

Thats Cool. 
The Mustang in question is getting a 429 anyway, 
just with a Tunnel ram and 2 X 4's.
I'm Building it as a '70 Mach 1. when in reality,
its a "Mock One", as no BOSS 429 Mach 1's were built.
I'm slipping into a seventies street machine phase,
and that Blown 429 would look good between the fenders.
Would still send the '67 Goat your way if you need a home for the 421.

Hey, as a Colorado Native, I have to ask, where you from?
I get down there frequently, as we still own a Rental House in Denver.


----------



## modelgeek

Very Nice! what do you use for the spark plug wires? ..Jeff


----------



## harristotle

modelgeek said:


> Very Nice! what do you use for the spark plug wires? ..Jeff


The distributors and wires I buy pre-made. I've made my own before, but it is a huge time saver for me to have the distributors with the wires already in them. Plus it's a very clean look. 

Here's the site I got them from, http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/auto_detailing.htm There a little expensive, but I don't mind spending it for the time saving and clean look.



CJTORINO said:


> Thats Cool.
> The Mustang in question is getting a 429 anyway,
> just with a Tunnel ram and 2 X 4's.
> I'm Building it as a '70 Mach 1. when in reality,
> its a "Mock One", as no BOSS 429 Mach 1's were built.
> I'm slipping into a seventies street machine phase,
> and that Blown 429 would look good between the fenders.
> Would still send the '67 Goat your way if you need a home for the 421.
> 
> Hey, as a Colorado Native, I have to ask, where you from?
> I get down there frequently, as we still own a Rental House in Denver.


I wouldn't mind turning the blown 421 over to you, but I'm hanging onto the stock Tri-power for my display. If you're interested in the supercharged 421 let me know and I will work on getting it finished and get you pics. 

I'm actually not from Colorado, but California and I'm at the Air Force Academy.


----------



## spencer1984

Those are awesome - a well-detailed powerplant like this makes a great model all on its own. Nice work!


----------



## CJTORINO

a picture of my engine-less, transmission-less '67 GTO:




















This is an old MPC kit, received in a box with lots of parts missing, so I scrounged thru my parts box for most of the interior, the rear end, the wheels and tires.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Those are absolutely fantastic. Outstanding work !*


----------

